# The bean shop?



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

I've been using the bean shop lately for my beans and find it to be rather good coffee. Does anybody else use or used them and how does it compare to others you've tried? Think it's time for a change. I'm liking the sound of Two day coffee and they have good shipping costs.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If it's the one in Perth, I've use them and find them to be ok. I was a bit put off when I went into the shop and John was using a bean-to-cup machine to give customers a sample espresso shot, but the beans I bought and used at home were ok. But personally I would still encourage regularly trying different roasters.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

If its the Coffee Bean Shop in Kent I can reccomend them, very good coffee good prices and very very quick delivery, the fortnightly promotions are good value at £14.99 for 4 250g bags


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

It's the one in Perth. Will have a look at the one in Kent though.

Cheers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Didn't see that place in Perth when I was there last month.

To be honest there were slim pickings for coffee in Perth


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep, welcome to my world Glenn. It's a growth market up here but it will take a lot of work to develop it.


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Not as slim as Banbury!


----------



## kevinandrew (Aug 8, 2011)

On the bean shop i like green coffee beans, i have seen beans are roasted to order and packed in one way valve bags for the very best fresh flavour. The best coffee bean is a fresh coffee bean.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Yep, welcome to my world Glenn. It's a growth market up here but it will take a lot of work to develop it.


Maybe it's time to return home and help you (us both) get the show on the road, eh


----------



## shreder (Jul 24, 2011)

try of course shop caffe gino - http://www.caffegino.co.uk


----------

